# New Ferts need help with dosing



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys, I know its been a while lol but I am going to start posting more I sware :fish5: .

ok so heres the new ferts:














































The reason I got such a wide variety is because I have had bad Algae problems with my tank, I am running 1 Watt per gallon of T5 lighting right over top of the water for 7 hours a day. Was using MMNM from aquariumfertilizer.com but I would like better results. 

My tank suffers from BBA and clear stringy algae. its not terrible but it does fight plant growth causing my Amazon swords to never really grow just replace dead leaves. 

I like to dry add my ferts to the tank so what would be most helpful is to give me how much you think i should add daily of each in tsp or tbsp. 

thanks guys!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dosage depends on the tank size. There was a chart somewhere. let me see if I can hunt it down for you.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Dosage depends on the tank size. There was a chart somewhere. let me see if I can hunt it down for you.


55 gallon sorry i forgot XD


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

This may help, but allow others to comment.
Fertilizer and Water Parameters FAQ
Dosing regime

Note, these are for what's considered HIGH Tech tank. You're running low lights, non-pressurized co2, as such, running 1/2 this may be a good spot to start.
40~60gal
50% H20 change-weekly
1/2 Tsp-KN03 3x a week
1/8 Tsp-KH2P04 3x a week
3/4 Tsp-GH booster once a week
10ml or 1/8Tsp-Trace 3x a week
Optional
2-4ml-Fe/Iron 3x a week


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Light. You stated 1 wpg, using a t5. Is that 2 t5 bulbs? or t5ho bulb?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That little of light...I would maybe start with 1/4 of what it says, and then only one dose per week. Not sure what plants you have, but likely you barely have enough light for them to grow and this is why they may not be doing so well. Ferts can't make that up.

If you're getting BBA and other types of algae, it may be contributed by overdosing the MNM. You also should be doing at least 50% water changes weekly.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> That little of light...I would maybe start with 1/4 of what it says, and then only one dose per week. Not sure what plants you have, but likely you barely have enough light for them to grow and this is why they may not be doing so well. Ferts can't make that up.
> 
> If you're getting BBA and other types of algae, it may be contributed by overdosing the MNM. You also should be doing at least 50% water changes weekly.


i have 54 x 2 watt HOT5 but i am only using one bulb because of the algae. should i put the other bulb back in?

EDIT: also Ben, you were the one in the first place that told me I had too much light too close to the tank waaay back when and thats why I removed the bulb to counter the algae. so now that I have more ferts more light will cause less algae? I dont get that. the algae was ten times worse before I took a bulb out


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Light. You stated 1 wpg, using a t5. Is that 2 t5 bulbs? or t5ho bulb?


It is one 54 watt bulb as of now but I have two bulbs I just took one out because in the past I was told it was too much light by the community.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> This may help, but allow others to comment.
> Fertilizer and Water Parameters FAQ
> Dosing regime
> 
> ...


I am actually running Pressurized CO2 at 2 bpm and I have access to up to 2 Watts per gallon of HOT5
EDIT: CO2 is running into the propeller of a powerhead for maximum diffusion as well. 
So my tank is pretty HIGH tech


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats the table i was hunting, thx Wes!


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK i just purchased a bottle of Seachem Flourish Iron.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

joevw007 said:


> It is one 54 watt bulb as of now but I have two bulbs I just took one out because in the past I was told it was too much light by the community.


Good to know. A T5 light, what you mentioned in the first post, is much different than 54W T5HO. If you have CO2, then turn the other bulb on. Set your CO2 based off of your drop checker and watch for BBA. Start with 7hrs and go from there.

WPG rules do not work for T5HO. the reason is usual T5HO fixtures have individual reflectors and can make the effective wattage much higher than 54W or 108W, in some cases 3-4 times as much depending on the quality of the reflector.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Good to know. A T5 light, what you mentioned in the first post, is much different than 54W T5HO. If you have CO2, then turn the other bulb on. Set your CO2 based off of your drop checker and watch for BBA. Start with 7hrs and go from there.
> 
> WPG rules do not work for T5HO. the reason is usual T5HO fixtures have individual reflectors and can make the effective wattage much higher than 54W or 108W, in some cases 3-4 times as much depending on the quality of the reflector.


ahh gotcha. yeah mine has a reflector on it. thanks Ben. since i started following that dosing table Wes posted the algae has cut down significantly. added another hour of light to the timer too so 8 hrs a day now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just go slow in adjusting. You can use the full amount in the info Wes posted if you have both light bulbs going. Otherwise, with just one I'd cut in half. The info does assume quite a bit about the tank.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Just go slow in adjusting. You can use the full amount in the info Wes posted if you have both light bulbs going. Otherwise, with just one I'd cut in half. The info does assume quite a bit about the tank.


i currently have both bulbs in and I put 2 strips of electrical tape along each side of the light to block about 1/5 of it. I made my own dry mix according to that chart that i have been adding daily( i like to add my ferts daily in smaller doeses rather than 3x a week and such.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most dose your trace or CSM+B on the off days that you dose KH2PO4. Phosphates don't interact well with the components that make up the CSM+B. Nothing harmful, but it can counteract the effectiveness.


----------

